# MGz processor and memory increase RAM in windows 10 mobile



## reiarthurxj (Apr 4, 2017)

*Translated with bing*

Guys, I got a tip a bit crazy, but very good.

following, I modified the records "CurrentMHz" and "MaxMHz" the local "HLM/SYSTEM/Setup/WOF" of 780 to 850. and the "RAMSizeMB" for 900 or 800 (depending on the device, my lumia 830 has 1 GB).

I believe I have increased the cpu usage for the system in my lumia 830, I am using the 3 days without problem, but I noticed a great improvement in speed, even on camera that was extremely slow. anyway ... If someone would like to test some different model or would like to improve recommend testing in moderation of course. 

*-----This is not some kind of overclocking or I've magically placed memory ram on mobile, only the system uses more memory (1 GB) and more processing (which are in 1.2 lumia 830)-----*





*Portuguese, original language*

Pessoal, tenho uma dica um tanto maluca, mas muito boa. 

seguinte, modifiquei os registros "CurrentMHz" e "MaxMHz" do local "HLM/SYSTEM/Setup/WOF" de 780 para 850. e o "RAMSizeMB" para 900 ou 800(dependendo do dispositivo, meu lumia 830 tem 1gb). 

creio eu ter aumentado o uso da cpu para o sistema no meu lumia 830, estou usando a 3 dias sem problema, mas notei uma grande melhoria na velocidade, até mesmo na camera que estava extremamente lenta. enfim... caso alguem gostaria de testar eu algum modelo diferente ou gostaria de melhorar recomendo testar com moderação claro. 



*-----Isso nao é de forma alguma algum tipo de overclock ou que eu tenha magicamente colocado memoria ram no celular, apenas o sistema utiliza mais memoria (de 1gb) e mais processamento (que sao 1.2 no lumia 830)-----*


----------



## eguif (Apr 5, 2017)

*hello reiarthurx*



reiarthurxj said:


> *Translated with bing*
> 
> Guys, I got a tip a bit crazy, but very good.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*English*

OK.

I'll do some testing on my lumia 630 (10.0.14393.953)

Its processor is also 1.2 ghz (but remembering that it only has 512 mb of ram)


*Português*

ok.

irei fazer alguns teste no meu lumia 630 (10.0.14393.953)

o processador dele também é de 1.2 ghz (mas lembrando que ele só tem 512 mb de ram)


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 5, 2017)

eguif said:


> *English*
> 
> OK.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What are the results of the testing? i have 1.2 aswell


----------



## eguif (Apr 5, 2017)

*hello xxJMarian*



xxJMarian said:


> What are the results of the testing? i have 1.2 aswell

Click to collapse



I did not see a significant difference

Because my device suffers a lot due to lack of ram

Probably only works with 1gb ram devices up


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 5, 2017)

eguif said:


> I did not see a significant difference
> 
> Because my device suffers a lot due to lack of ram
> 
> Probably only works with 1gb ram devices up

Click to collapse



What values did you try? suffer overheating or something?


----------



## eguif (Apr 5, 2017)

*hello xxJMarian*



xxJMarian said:


> What values did you try? suffer overheating or something?

Click to collapse



No overheating
I only tested these values
 CurrentMHz  - 850
MaxMHz - 850
RAMSizeMB - 400

I will test others


----------



## reiarthurxj (Apr 5, 2017)

eguif said:


> I did not see a significant difference
> 
> Because my device suffers a lot due to lack of ram
> 
> Probably only works with 1gb ram devices up

Click to collapse




I recommend increasing virtual memory


----------



## reiarthurxj (Apr 5, 2017)

eguif said:


> *English*
> 
> OK.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I recommend increasing virtual memory too.


----------



## handreym (Apr 6, 2017)

*interop toos está inútil, e não é possivel editar registros.*

Instalei o Interop tools disponível na loja de aplicativos mas o registro não está disponível para editar, pois diz que falta alguma "extensão". Não consigo solucionar esse problema. O aplicativo está inútil. Alguém pode me ajudar com essa extensão?


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 6, 2017)

handreym said:


> Instalei o Interop tools disponível na loja de aplicativos mas o registro não está disponível para editar, pois diz que falta alguma "extensão". Não consigo solucionar esse problema. O aplicativo está inútil. Alguém pode me ajudar com essa extensão?

Click to collapse



My portuguese is not very good but... voce tem que instalar dependências verifique meu anexo (tem que instalar um por um), tem que ir pra Desbloquear e restaurar Ndtksvc (x50 só pra dispositivos x50, por exemplo Lumia 550, 950, 650) e depois tem que reiniciar. 
Após a reinicialização tem que permitir o Novo motor de capacidade e voce ta pronto pra editar o registro


----------



## handreym (Apr 6, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> My portuguese is not very good but... voce tem que instalar dependências verifique meu anexo (tem que instalar um por um), tem que ir pra Desbloquear e restaurar Ndtksvc (x50 só pra dispositivos x50, por exemplo Lumia 550, 950, 650) e depois tem que reiniciar.
> Após a reinicialização tem que permitir o Novo motor de capacidade e voce ta pronto pra editar o registro

Click to collapse



E para o Lumia 830? Vi que algumas pessoas têm o Lumia 830 e conseguiram instalar e utilizar o aplicativo normalmente. Como faço para o Lumia 830?


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 6, 2017)

handreym said:


> E para o Lumia 830? Vi que algumas pessoas têm o Lumia 830 e conseguiram instalar e utilizar o aplicativo normalmente. Como faço para o Lumia 830?

Click to collapse



Pra todos dispositivos tem que instalar dependências e depois o interop tools, Faça o download do meu anexo. Instala um por um as dependências e depois instala o interop tools appx


----------



## eguif (Apr 7, 2017)

*hello reiarthurxj*



reiarthurxj said:


> I recommend increasing virtual memory

Click to collapse



*English*

I had already done this to increase virtual memory (and I can say that it actually improved the speed of my device).

But after some tests with this possible overclock, I was able to improve his speed too

So now it's a lot faster because of the increase in virtual memory and also because of the processor speed change (if I really did manage to do that)

But with these two changes, the effects of animation and usability of the day to day are better. But still it's not like it was in a 1GB ram device.

Tested on a lumia 630 (512mb ram) when opening settings and also applications.
Tested extensively with the jw library (one of the applications in the store that has excessive consumption of device features)

Values
CurrentMHz - 1100
MaxMHz - 1100
RAMSizeMB - 287

*Português*

Eu já havia feito isso de aumentar a memória virtual(e posso dizer que realmente melhorou a velocidade do meu dispositivo).

Mas depois de alguns testes com esse possível "overclock", consegui melhorar a velocidade dele também 

Então agora ele está bem mais rápido por causa do aumento da memória virtual e também por causa da modificação de velocidade do processador(se é que realmente consegui fazer isso)

Mas enfim, com esses duas alterações, os efeitos de animação e usabilidade do dia a dia estão melhor. Mas ainda assim não é como se fosse em um dispositivo com 1GB ram.

Testado em um lumia 630(512mb Ram) ao abrir configurações e também aplicativos.
Testado bastante com o jw library(um dos aplicativos da loja que têm um excessivo consumo de recursos do dispositivo)

Valores
CurrentMHz - 1100
MaxMHz - 1100
RAMSizeMB - 287


----------



## kathir02 (Apr 9, 2017)

I tried currentMHz = 2000
            MaxMHz=2000
It worked really fast.............


----------



## eguif (Apr 9, 2017)

*hello kathir02*



kathir02 said:


> I tried currentMHz = 2000
> MaxMHz=2000
> It worked really fast.............

Click to collapse



Which device?


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 9, 2017)

Lumia640XL. MaxMHz = 1000


----------



## karaki93 (Apr 9, 2017)

Can you explain what these tweaks do if not overclocking or RAM increase what the benefit?


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 10, 2017)

RAM cant be increased  

Only if you change chip. And MaxMHz value dont seem faster to me.


----------



## nate0 (Apr 11, 2017)

I believe the ability to do this will be in conjunction with Microsoft bringing performance sliders to Windows 10 in the future.  I saw these keys there too some time ago, but never really cared to take the time to run through them. Glad some of you are testing it out.


----------



## _DoomD_ (Apr 15, 2017)

could u find a registry relates to GPU (graphics) so that we can use max GPU process


----------



## sagnikpal2004 (Apr 15, 2017)

What happens if I set the values equal or more than what actually my hardware is?


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 15, 2017)

Nothing, i think.


----------



## LauchaX (Apr 19, 2017)

Qualcomm Snapdragon 400 is 1200 MHz capable any reason to leave it at 1100 ?
CurrentMHz Would be Idle speed and MaxMHz Turbo ?
RAMSizeMB - 287? any reason for this ?


----------



## LauchaX (Apr 20, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> Lumia640XL. MaxMHz = 1000

Click to collapse



What hardware monitor App is this?


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 20, 2017)

LauchaX said:


> What hardware monitor App is this?

Click to collapse



This.


----------



## Ferrybigger (Apr 20, 2017)

I think we must find s way to active all gpu engines ...


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 20, 2017)

*THIS KEYS AND VALUES I'VE GOT FROM A FORUM ARE FROM A PC, DON'T TRY THEM ON THE PHONE*

Here are some values referring to GPU

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Multimedia\SystemProfile\Tasks\G ames]
"Scheduling Category"="High"
"SFIO Priority"="High"
"Background Only"="False"
"Priority"=dword:00000001
"Clock Rate"=dword:00002710
"GPU Priority"=dword:00000001
"Affinity"=dword:00000000

Inside *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Multimedia\SystemProfile\* and *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Multimedia\SystemProfile\Tasks* there are some interesting keys aswell


----------



## Ferrybigger (Apr 20, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> *THIS KEYS AND VALUES I'VE GOT FROM A FORUM ARE FROM A PC, DON'T TRY THEM ON THE PHONE*
> 
> Here are some values referring to GPU
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



why ? 
it will help us 
i will test if my phone get broken i will tell you


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 20, 2017)

Ferrybigger said:


> why ?
> it will help us
> i will test if my phone get broken i will tell you

Click to collapse



Try what you want but those values for example the clock rate, is a value from a random pc on a pc forum, might harm your phone, go to manufacturer's page and check the clock rates before testing


----------



## LauchaX (Apr 20, 2017)

Just to share some tests on *Nokia Lumia 635*(512) W10(fast ring)
*CurrentMHz* and *MaxMHz* changes nothing in this phone. From 500 to 1600Mhz CPU Always works automatically 300-1190Mhz range. FB Messenger always takes 17 f****g seconds to start. W10 needs 20 to start in my Desktop!
*RAMSizeMB* - 287 or 376 (stock size) No measured change.
*Virtual Memory* size change u:\pagefile.sys from 256 256 to 768 768 makes huge difference !!! It allow to use FB Messenger and coexist with other apps. It only crashes using gifs.
*Changing VM address* from stock u:\pagefile.sys to c:\pagefile.sys made no impact in general speed for me.

thats all folks, thanks for all help received from all of you!
any fb messenger light version over there ?


----------



## girish_19 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi, I'm using Lumia 950. Unlocked using vcReg 1.6. Now pls let me know what are the correct values for max and current mghz, and ram? Thanks


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 22, 2017)

I think here is the thing:

Any value is reverting back. I think there is a policy for MHz value...


----------



## Ferrybigger (Apr 22, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> I think here is the thing:
> 
> Any value is reverting back. I think there is a policy for MHz value...

Click to collapse



Its a known bug (actually i know  ) so you cant change this registery on your device (hard reset doesnt change this) 
nut you can try another registery browser (vcreg) 
so i think interop tool cant change that too ...
((for example i cant change store app limit with interop tool so i must do this with Custom pfd and it work  ))


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 22, 2017)

Description.... i thing the hack need to be under power settings.


----------



## EspHack2 (Apr 23, 2017)

LauchaX said:


> Just to share some tests on *Nokia Lumia 635*(512) W10(fast ring)
> *CurrentMHz* and *MaxMHz* changes nothing in this phone. From 500 to 1600Mhz CPU Always works automatically 300-1190Mhz range. FB Messenger always takes 17 f****g seconds to start. W10 needs 20 to start in my Desktop!
> *RAMSizeMB* - 287 or 376 (stock size) No measured change.
> *Virtual Memory* size change u:\pagefile.sys from 256 256 to 768 768 makes huge difference !!! It allow to use FB Messenger and coexist with other apps. It only crashes using gifs.
> ...

Click to collapse



slimsocial

I was ready to give up on messenger after they killed the 8.1 app but now I can continue using it this way, has no push notifications but I couldnt care less really, way more usable than that UWP abortion they made


----------



## Paint_Ninja (Jun 22, 2017)

Thank you for sharing!

I have a Lumia 950 and the default values on my phone were:
CurrentMhz: 384
MaxMhz: 384
RAMSizeMB: 2501

I changed the values to:
CurrentMhz: 1800
MaxMhz: 1800
RAMSizeMB: 3000

Using the notoriously slow Facebook Messenger for Windows Phone 10 app for benchmarking before and after, the difference is significant but inconsistent.
Before changes: 14 seconds
After changes: 5 seconds

Sometimes the app takes its usual 14 seconds to load up but if you close it down in task manager and then open it again it takes 5 seconds. Sometimes the start menu loads quicker, other times it's same speed as usual. Still, I'm happy with faster sometimes than consistently slower.


----------



## shivaji namburu (Jul 18, 2017)

*improving the speed of Lumia 730*

I m shivaji Namburu.i m using Lumia 730 Windows 10 official build.i came across your article regarding improvement in the speed of the device. Please give me a clear cut prices for improving the speed of mylumia 730 thank u...


----------



## Donz7733 (Jul 21, 2017)

Tried on *Lumia 730*, didnt find any difference (May because its already runs smooth  )
Current/Max Mhz - 1190
Ram - 990

* After using the device for few days, I noticed the difference. Feels faster


----------



## milancnakum (Jul 22, 2017)

reiarthurxj said:


> *Translated with bing*
> 
> Guys, I got a tip a bit crazy, but very good.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My Config - Lumia 640 XL
     Current MHz - 1180 MHz
     Max MHz - 1180 MHz
     RAMSize MB - 900 MB
     Virtual Memory MB :
          Min - 512
          Max - 1024

After this tweaks Phone is Working much Fast.. Typing in TextBox doesn't even lag for the slightest. Scrolling is much more Smooth. After Device Startup from ShutDown, everything loads too fast and no lags afterwards.

---------- Post added at 07:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 AM ----------




augustinionut said:


> I think here is the thing:
> 
> Any value is reverting back. I think there is a policy for MHz value...

Click to collapse



You need to be on the Latest Version of InterOp Tools. Use InterOp Tools L v2.0.54 (maybe after Hard Reset).

My Device became almost unusable last time I used InterOp Tools Version less then v2. Registry reverts and can't update or download Apps.


----------



## rafnav (Jul 31, 2017)

After making changes, numbers where not increased on Antutu test. Why ???


----------



## sensboston (Jul 31, 2017)

rafnav said:


> After making changes, numbers where not increased on Antutu test. Why ???

Click to collapse



Because all that thread is a mess and complete BS!


----------



## rafnav (Aug 1, 2017)

sensboston said:


> Because all that thread is a mess and complete BS!

Click to collapse



I agree 100% !!!


----------



## Rhythmreactor (Aug 3, 2017)

*Reducing CPU frequency.*

I Did just the opposite, reduced the value from 787 to 650 for both. Also I increased (Doubled) the MaxTransferTimeThreshold from 4800 to 9600. I left Memory values intact, no changes there. Noticeably battery efficiency is going to the roof. 4 hours screen on and surfing the web, opening apps, taking pictures etc etc. Battery after 4 hours at 50%, unbelievable smooth transitions and scrolling buttery but fast if you give it a spin. Booting has slowed down a bit, but every other aspect of the phone is normal, even smooth. Taking pictures in low light seems more stabile and without noise. All in all I have the impression this OS was conceived to be installed on a lower end smartphone running at only 600MHz. There is even a setting in the registry to reduce the count of active CPU cores. I have not tried messing with that but it could be beneficial to the OS also if it thinks it's only dual core. This is where the 640 XL shines. Throttling back to the absolute barebones.

Picture 1: 1drv.ms/i/s!AtBXgkzKFlqymrxoXN0cF3mhixGl3Q
Picture 2: 1drv.ms/i/s!AtBXgkzKFlqymrxni_vDZ4SDhUwYVw
Picture 3: 1drv.ms/i/s!AtBXgkzKFlqymrxms6jRDHHOBH7v2g
Picture 4: 1drv.ms/i/s!AtBXgkzKFlqymrxijUevDuUMJP7T1w


----------



## Ferrybigger (Aug 3, 2017)

sensboston said:


> Because all that thread is a mess and complete BS!

Click to collapse



You are a great developer but I don't agreed with you .
Antutu benchmark is a system based app it just use the hardware that shared ...
And I'm feeling changes I have changed gpu and cpu processors usage and ram usage and I feel more frame rate in my games like survival craft 2 (this game shows frame rate) and more frame rate on your ppsspp :laugh:

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------




Rhythmreactor said:


> I Did just the opposite, reduced the value from 787 to 650 for both. Also I increased (Doubled) the MaxTransferTimeThreshold from 4800 to 9600. I left Memory values intact, no changes there. Noticeably battery efficiency is going to the roof. 4 hours screen on and surfing the web, opening apps, taking pictures etc etc. Battery after 4 hours at 50%, unbelievable smooth transitions and scrolling buttery but fast if you give it a spin. Booting has slowed down a bit, but every other aspect of the phone is normal, even smooth. Taking pictures in low light seems more stabile and without noise. All in all I have the impression this OS was conceived to be installed on a lower end smartphone running at only 600MHz. There is even a setting in the registry to reduce the count of active CPU cores. I have not tried messing with that but it could be beneficial to the OS also if it thinks it's only dual core. This is where the 640 XL shines. Throttling back to the absolute barebones.

Click to collapse



Where is the registery address ? I can't find anything like that .!


----------



## Saragossa (Aug 3, 2017)

Ferrybigger said:


> And I'm feeling changes I have changed gpu...

Click to collapse



How you did that?


----------



## sensboston (Aug 3, 2017)

Ferrybigger said:


> And I'm feeling changes

Click to collapse



"Feeling" isn't a fact; show us a *real facts* (i.e. benchmark results screenshots, before and after. And, please, don't use graphics editor!) to prove. 

P.S. Never mind, it was a rhetorical sentence: of course you can NOT show any differences, and we both know that very well


----------



## Rhythmreactor (Aug 3, 2017)

Ferrybigger said:


> You are a great developer but I don't agreed with you .
> Antutu benchmark is a system based app it just use the hardware that shared ...
> And I'm feeling changes I have changed gpu and cpu processors usage and ram usage and I feel more frame rate in my games like survival craft 2 (this game shows frame rate) and more frame rate on your ppsspp :laugh:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HKLM\SYSTEM\BackgroundTransferPolicy\MaxTransferTimeThreshold = 9600


----------



## Ferrybigger (Aug 4, 2017)

sensboston said:


> "Feeling" isn't a fact; show us a *real facts* (i.e. benchmark results screenshots, before and after. And, please, don't use graphics editor!) to prove.
> 
> P.S. Never mind, it was a rhetorical sentence: of course you can NOT show any differences, and we both know that very well

Click to collapse



Every word of your sentences is hurt my mind  but as I said I have less lags and more frame rate and as I said antutu benchmark isn't a good reason to compare hardwares but I will show you one day its working well 

---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------




Saragossa said:


> How you did that?

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/test-gpu-values-t3593801


----------



## sensboston (Aug 4, 2017)

Ferrybigger said:


> antutu benchmark isn't a good reason to compare hardwares

Click to collapse



Benchmark is *THE ONLY ONE REAL* method to prove the real life facts! All other stuff like "I feel" or "I believe" is just about noobs "believers" sect.

So please *stop* confusing other noobs and pushing 'em to waste time for non-existing "tweaks" (and possibility to mess with registry settings). It's the best what you can do about topic.


----------



## Ferrybigger (Aug 4, 2017)

sensboston said:


> Benchmark is *THE ONLY ONE REAL* method to prove the real life facts! All other stuff like "I feel" or "I believe" is just about noobs "believers" sect.
> 
> So please *stop* confusing other noobs and pushing 'em to waste time for non-existing "tweaks"

Click to collapse



So I can't say any thing to you if you think you are only pro in this chat but the real reason I don't accept antutu benchmark is other developers opinion . Another reason : every benchmark app say something about one phone in compare with another phone :| there are many guys they felt changes ...


----------



## mirasal2 (Sep 4, 2017)

eguif said:


> *English*
> 
> I had already done this to increase virtual memory (and I can say that it actually improved the speed of my device).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello man, could you explain more detailed, what the VM best value? What is the URL to do all steps for lumia 630 (512 ram) please ?


----------



## mohammadashraf (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi, I'm using Lumia 650. Unlocked using vcReg 1.6. Now pls let me know what are the correct values for max and current mghz, and ram?
Plz reply for me


----------



## djtonka (Jan 20, 2018)

Lazynest times ten. It's to difficult to read 6 pages of this topic to find answers???!!!


----------



## uiqjirka (Jan 20, 2018)

Djtonka: Do not be arrogant, you can try this on your site Windowsmania.pl


----------

